# The Old Ball&Chain



## Battou (Sep 24, 2008)

Taken with Vivitar 400mm (handheld) on Canon EF, ASA 800





Bigger Here

Slight misfocus here but I really like the compostion and thought behind this one


----------



## Battou (Sep 25, 2008)

Link to larger image in place


----------



## TrickyRic (Sep 25, 2008)

Was the grain intended? Looks like you have your ISO set too high if not. Whether it was intentional or not though, if you convert to greyscale the grain will make for an excellent capture.


----------



## Battou (Sep 25, 2008)

TrickyRic said:


> Was the grain intended? Looks like you have your ISO set too high if not. Whether it was intentional or not though, if you convert to greyscale the grain will make for an excellent capture.



Shot on film, only adjustment comes when I pick which roll I want to piut into the camera, Noted above the image it self.

Considered a GS convertion, It looses a lot more than color.


----------



## TrickyRic (Sep 25, 2008)

Whoops, I have a habit of not reading the attached comments of an image.

It's funny how easily we can take ISO for granted in a digital world, where although you could have chosen a lower ASA for the above shot, doing so wouldn't have been quite so effortless.


----------



## Battou (Sep 25, 2008)

TrickyRic said:


> Whoops, I have a habit of not reading the attached comments of an image.
> 
> It's funny how easily we can take ISO for granted in a digital world, where although you could have chosen a lower ASA for the above shot, doing so wouldn't have been quite so effortless.



On top of that, doing so with as slow a lens as that is I would not have gotten the shot at all. This is why I am trying to save for a faster 400mm lens.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 26, 2008)

Pleasing composition with the barbed wire and other fence elements going through the image in a diagonal line, with the sky giving you an all unintrusive, undistracting background, and TWO birds instead of one (is the "spouse" supposed to be the "ball and chain"?  ).


----------



## Battou (Sep 26, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Pleasing composition with the barbed wire and other fence elements going through the image in a diagonal line, with the sky giving you an all unintrusive, undistracting background, and TWO birds instead of one (is the "spouse" supposed to be the "ball and chain"?  ).



It's alot to do with the way the two birds where behaving. Of all the Sparrows there that morning those two did not separate for any notable period. With the way the Sparrows tend to fluff up into a little ball of feathers at times and the fact they where sitting on a chain link fence is actually got the ball rolling on the spouse reference.

Thanks.


----------



## Battou (Sep 28, 2008)

Nothing More?


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Sep 29, 2008)

i love film grain. So much nicer than digital noise.


----------



## Battou (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks, Comments like that make it worth it to correct those who imeadiately think diginoise.


----------



## TrickyRic (Sep 29, 2008)

> Comments like that make it worth it to correct those who imeadiately think diginoise.



That would be me then, LOL.


----------



## Battou (Sep 29, 2008)

TrickyRic said:


> That would be me then, LOL.



You are not alone, I used to average two to three a week. It's dropped considerably but it has not gotten below one a week yet.


----------



## DeadEye (Sep 29, 2008)

Man that is nice handheld shot. That lens is a whopper to handhold. The UV treatment you gave it seems to have sharpened it considerably. Fine job

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Battou (Sep 29, 2008)

DeadEye said:


> Man that is nice handheld shot. That lens is a whopper to handhold. The UV treatment you gave it seems to have sharpened it considerably. Fine job
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



Yeah it can be, that is a major part of the reason most of the handheld shots are taken early in the morning when the light is most intence, however I do have a manor of holding the camera and lens that enables me to shoot under less than ideal situations if necessary. When I am planning on sitting and waiting for subjects I'll take the full tripod, but I am one of those people that feels the need to move around a lot so I shoot it handheld a lot, I find it a lot of fun to test my ninja skills on sneaking up on them. I really enjoy this lens, it goes just about everywhere with me. Despite that I am looking to move up to the Canon FD 400mm 2.8L, but that is...not quite in the budget at two grand a pop, Granted I can get the consumer Canon FD 400mm 4.5 far cheaper, but it's not enough of an upgrade to warrent buying one unless I find one dirt cheap in the local venders booth.

Oh yeah it's a lot sharper, I just wish I could figure out a more efficient way to do it with my shorter lenses, as it stands now I have to put the shorter ones on to a body no matter what. I do kinda worry about the heat generated during the process and what it'll do to my mirror and/or body.


----------

